# Autosleeper Legend GL - Looking for a Breaker



## Lone-Renegade (Apr 27, 2009)

Does anyone know of one of these vehicles being broken down for spares anywhere, I would much appreciate any info, I am in Southampton but can travel around Hampshire, Wiltshire, Dorset area's to obtain parts.
I am after a replacement double glazed window (Drivers Side).
Cab carpet, and possibly blinds and flyscreens (Springs are going on mine)
Plus I would be interested in any other parts to upgrade mine.

Regards Paul.


----------



## marmionassoc (Aug 25, 2008)

*Autosleeper cab carpet*

I have just posted an advert on UKcampsite.co.uk to sell an Autosleeper cab carpet for a Ford Transit - £15 plus p&p. If you are still looking for one.


----------



## Ourduckpond (Sep 10, 2007)

- see advert "bench seat for Autosleeper" in MHFacts for sale section as this might be of interest to you.


----------



## Ourduckpond (Sep 10, 2007)

- see advert "bench seat for Autosleeper" in MHFacts for sale section as this might be of interest to you.


----------



## Lone-Renegade (Apr 27, 2009)

Ourduckpond said:


> - see advert "bench seat for Autosleeper" in MHFacts for sale section as this might be of interest to you.


Not of any use to me, different upholstery then mine.. thanks anyways.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Paul, Windows & blinds are still available from Autosleepers & if you make a template for the carpet they can provide that as well, Steve


----------



## Lone-Renegade (Apr 27, 2009)

sergeant said:


> Hi Paul, Windows & blinds are still available from Autosleepers & if you make a template for the carpet they can provide that as well, Steve


I have contacted Autosleeper and they told me they cannot do many of the parts for these old vehicles anymore, I had several items I was after to refurbish mine the blinds and flyscreens were one of them, but I have found another company that can do them to almost any measurements, I wanted the outer grill for the fridge which no one seems to be able to get any longer, seems a shame as they were a very popular vehicle for a long time and there are still so many about, but then it is Autosleeper who are letting there customers down, I know if I could buy another vehicle it would not be an Autosleeper thats for sure.


----------



## colomane (May 24, 2007)

*Autosleeper Legend GL*

Shame that Paul,

I have one, a 1990 version, went around Europe, totalled 7500kms and on a 2.0 petrol automatic, the Finns loved it.

Still there are a few things that need to be sorted, external runners for the windows for instance etc.

Mike H


----------

